# Hp Pavilion Dv2000 wont boot.



## noms (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello my name is Angel and I have had my Hp Pavilion Dv2000 series model dv2120us for over two year. It has given me trouble in the past but nothing I couldn't solve, till now. 
Yesterday my aunt gave me a hp battery that fit my model computer. She had found it at work. That night I put the battery into my laptop removing the old battery (works fine) and let it charge up over night. This morning I unplugged the laptop and started the it up. Everything started up well and it had just gotten to the point were your active desktop loads then it shut down unexpectedly. At this point I knew the battery would not hold a charge so I switched it out for my old battery and processed to start up my laptop again.
Now here is were the problem starts. My computer will power on ,turn on all the lights (wifi,power,etc), but then dirctly after the HP screen will take me to a screen that says. 
" We apologize for the inconvenience, but Windows did not start successfully. A recent Software or hardware change might have caused this...If a previous startup attempt was interrupted due to a power failure..." 
Along with that it give me 5 choices 
1. Safe Mode
2. Safe Mode with Networking
3. Safe Mode with Command Prompt
4. Last Know good configuration (your most recent settings that worked)
5. Start windows normally 

I have picked each and everyone one of the options. With the first 3 choices it will try to start in Safe Mode. The screen fills up with files being loaded and then it will quickly flash a Blue Screen and then load the HP logo over and send me back to the choices. 
With the last two choices(4&5) it will show the Microsoft Windows XP screen and a loading bar but then again it will quickly flash a Blue Screen with text.The time between the blue screen and the computer resarting back to the HP logo screen and then again to the start up options is so fast that I'm unable to read what it says. 
I have been very discouraged by this and have failed to find anything on google to troubleshoot. Hoping someone here might be able to help me. 

- Angel

PS- I was thinking some internal hardware may have been damaged by the faulty battery.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have the nvidia video chip have a read here
http://news.softpedia.com/news/HP-Spotted-Defective-Nvidia-Chips-Last-November-90960.shtml


----------



## noms (Aug 2, 2008)

dai said:


> if you have the nvidia video chip have a read here
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/HP-Spotted-Defective-Nvidia-Chips-Last-November-90960.shtml


I'm sorry to say that does not help me at all. All the symptoms listed are not what my laptop is/was experiencing.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Just my two cents...


Run Memtest86+ to test your RAM.
Run your hdd brand diagnostic (see HDD diagnostic tools link on my sig)

If both pass with flying colors, try a different operating system using a live CD (try linux live CD - Knoppix or PCLinuxOS). Observe if it will still freeze or ends in error. If in a live CD environment your laptop does not freeze or show any abnormality, do a Windows repair or consider fresh install of Windows.


----------



## noms (Aug 2, 2008)

UPDATE : I was able to find the protection plan papers I had bought for my computer and today took the laptop in for repairs. The tech guy on duty (looked like a "suferdude" with long blond hair and didn't look like he knew anything about computers) told me that it will take 3-4 days just to find out the problem with the laptop. Needless to say I don't expect my laptop back anytime soon.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

That's good. Please do post back and tell us what happens.


----------



## noms (Aug 2, 2008)

UPDATE: Last night I received the call that my laptop had bad memory and a bad hard drive.Triggerfinger's second post would have helped in finding out the problem if I hadn't sent it in for repairs.They told me they had to send it to the manufacture for repairs which will take 3-4 weeks . I was thinking of just getting it back and taking it to a local computer repair shop to get the hard drive and ram replaced since the tech guys at CC cant do this them selfs. 

PS- Thanks for the help dai and TriggerFinger


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey look at the brighter side... if you had fixed it yourself or had it fixed by someone not authorized by CC, it could have voided the warranty. It is just sad you have to wait for like 3 weeks. The good thing is, you are still covered by their warranty and with that you do not lose a thing (except patience :grin.


----------

